# مساعدة فيما يخص بدايتي في تصميم ماكينة cnc



## Hicham Wolf (5 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شباب . بالفعل أردت أن أبدأ في تصميم ماكينة cnc . أعلم أن الأمر ليس بالهين لكن لما لا أخطو خطوتي الأولى
بحثت في النت كثير ولم أجد موضوع يحتوي على طريقة تصميم الماكينة 
يعني مقاسات الألواح والمحركات اللازمة والأدوات التي عليا توفيرها وأيضا مقاسات وأماكن وضع البراغي
وكل ما يخص تركيبها من 0
أريد أن أخصصها للنقش على الخشب 
مقاس اللوح الذي يجب نقشه 50*40 سم السمك يكون 2 أو 3 سم
طبعا راح تكون 3d
هل من أحد أجد عنده موضوع أو كتاب pdf لتصميم الماكينة ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## Hicham Wolf (6 فبراير 2012)

أوكي لا يوجد رد ؟
يكفني الآن أن تجيبونني عن مواصفات المحرك الخطوي اللازم لتحريك المحور
في إنتظراكم


----------



## am123go (6 فبراير 2012)

اخي يوجد لدي بعض التصاميم رفعتها لك على ملف مضغوط ولاتنسى قبل فتحه ان تتأكد من خلوه من الفايروسات وهو على الرابط التالي ارجو ان ينال على اعجابك 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PVoG-plV/cnc_plans.html
وللأطلاع على المواطير والدرايفرات والقطع الالكترونيه وشروحات الفيديو وجميع مايخص مكينة الـcnc على الرابط التالي
http://buildyourcnc.com/electronicscombo.aspx
واوصيك اخي ان تراجع النظر في ابعاد المكينة لأن حجم اللوح هو 244سم * 122سم​ 
فلربما سوف تحتاج الرسم على لوح بكامله او اقل منه​ 
والله يوفقنا واياك لما فيه رضاه​


----------



## Hicham Wolf (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك خويا am123go وجزاك الله خيرا 
الله يجازيك الجنة حبيبي
جاري التحميل


----------



## النجار2 (7 فبراير 2012)

كما اخبرك am123go موقع http://buildyourcnc.com/electronicscombo.aspx ممتاز جدا كبداية بل اكثر من ممتاز ونصيحة لا تعول على اخوانك العرب كثيرا لانهم ابخل خلق الله فى المعلومة سالت من قبلك ولم اجد اى اجابة حتى قيد الله لى من ساعدنى وبفضل الله من قرابة سنة وعندى ماكينتى وآليت على نفسى الا اكتم علما فكل ما اعرف تحت امرك وحتى لمن بخلوا على ولم قال لى "تدفع كام" برضو انا مستعد لمساعدته ان احتاج 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "من كتم علما ألجمه الله بلجام من نار"
فلله الحمد ان كان العرب يبخلون بالعلم فأهل العلم ومن اخترعوه جعلوه بالمجان للجميع
ان كنت على دراية باللغة الانجليزية فأبشر فلن تحتاج لهم اطلاقا وستجد سعة وعلم 
حتى لا اكون مجحف فليس كل العرب على هذه الوتيرة لكن البخلاء الاكثرية وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
وللاسف هنا فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر بخلا هم الاكثر تظاهرا بالتدين من يظن نفسه الخليفة المنتظر وفلته عصره وأوانه. 
المهم يا سيدى الفاضل تابع العرب والاجانب لكن الافضل لك الاجانب وان استعصى عليك امر سل العرب فأن لم يجيبوك فاعتمد على الله ثم على نفسك حتى يقضى الله لك بالنجاح .
كما اخبرتك ان تحت امرك

ايضا هذا الموضوع لاخ فى المنتدى لا يعلم الا الله كم ادعوا له موضوع جميل جدا تابع معه فهو عبقرى ولا يكتم علما يجده هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303791
والله الموفق،،،


----------



## Hicham Wolf (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي النجار وجزاك الله خيرا
بالفعل الرد على مواضيع الطلبات أصبر في الحضيض
سأعمل بما طلبته مني أخي الكريم
جاري مراجعة الموضوع



النجار2 قال:


> كما اخبرك am123go موقع http://buildyourcnc.com/electronicscombo.aspx ممتاز جدا كبداية بل اكثر من ممتاز ونصيحة لا تعول على اخوانك العرب كثيرا لانهم ابخل خلق الله فى المعلومة سالت من قبلك ولم اجد اى اجابة حتى قيد الله لى من ساعدنى وبفضل الله من قرابة سنة وعندى ماكينتى وآليت على نفسى الا اكتم علما فكل ما اعرف تحت امرك وحتى لمن بخلوا على ولم قال لى "تدفع كام" برضو انا مستعد لمساعدته ان احتاج
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "من كتم علما ألجمه الله بلجام من نار"
> فلله الحمد ان كان العرب يبخلون بالعلم فأهل العلم ومن اخترعوه جعلوه بالمجان للجميع
> ان كنت على دراية باللغة الانجليزية فأبشر فلن تحتاج لهم اطلاقا وستجد سعة وعلم
> ...


----------

